# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Julho 2019



## Dan (1 Jul 2019 às 08:24)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jul 2019 às 10:17)

Bom dia e bem vindos ao mês de julho. E ao verdadeiro verão aqui no litoral norte...

Hoje começamos com céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas, um ou outro banco de nevoeiro nesta zona do Vale do Sousa, mas já a desaparecer.
O vento está calmo.
A temperatura anda amena.

*Tactual: 18,7ºC
Hr: 81%
*​Deixo aqui um video da lagoa mais famosa do momento na Serra do Gerês:

​Uma boa semana para todos.


----------



## joselamego (1 Jul 2019 às 13:14)

Bom dia 
Madrugada e manhã com nuvens 
Neste momento abertas de sol 
24,0°C
68% HR
1020 hPa

Feliz mês de julho 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (2 Jul 2019 às 09:54)

Bom dia, 

Os dias tem sido amenos sem temperaturas elevadas. Ótimo, pois assim não tenho de estar sempre a regar as minhas plantas.

Neste momento com 22,3º C, 68% HR e 1017 hPa.

Um bom mês de Julho para todos e boas férias para quem as tiver neste período.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Jul 2019 às 18:13)

Nuvem em desenvolvimento a Sueste de Espinho


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (5 Jul 2019 às 10:38)

Bom dia, 

Mais uma manhã fresca com nuvens.

De momento com 21,0ºC e 72% de HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jul 2019 às 11:11)

Bom dia.

Hoje acordamos com céu encoberto e vento fraco.
Está ameno embora  a sensação seja de maior frescura.

*Tactual: 19,0ºC
Hr: 77%*​
Tenham uma boa 6ª feira e um excelente fim de semana!


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jul 2019 às 21:55)

Boas noites,

De volta ao Litoral Norte depois de uns dias pelo Ribatejo com visita de médico ao Algarve, muitos quilómetros e pouco tempo para vir cá 
Dia ameno pelo Porto, com céu muito encoberto de manhã, acho que até morrinhou alguma coisa, mas sem nada acumular. A seguir ao almoço abriu e assim se manteve até agora. Tmín de 16,6ºC e Tmáx de 21,9ºC. Tatual de 18,7ºC.

A tarde de ontem foi dominada por Virga, algumas bem bonitas e invulgares, e até com _mammatus_ à mistura. Deixo umas fotos 



Virga. Porto, 04-07-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Virga. Porto, 04-07-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Virga. Porto, 04-07-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Conseguem ver o que eu vejo nesta? 



Virga. Porto, 04-07-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Virga. Porto, 04-07-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Virga. Porto, 04-07-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Virga. Porto, 04-07-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jul 2019 às 20:05)

Bom fim de dia.

Por aqui o dia começou com céu encoberto mas rapidamente deu lugar a céu pouco nublado.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado.
Neste momento o céu volta novamente a ficar muito nublado.

*Tmín: 13,3ºC
Tmáx: 23,8ºC

Tactual: 20,1ºC
Hr: 57%
*​*Continuação de um excelente fim de semana. *


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Jul 2019 às 20:42)

Agora, nuvens com aspecto de serem de chuva fraca sobre Espinho, mas não chove. 






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (7 Jul 2019 às 18:19)

Boa tarde,

Finalmente, passado tanto tempo, vê-se uma célula a norte a formar a bigorna, já nem sei o que é isso


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Jul 2019 às 19:05)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Finalmente, passado tanto tempo, vê-se uma célula a norte a formar a bigorna, já nem sei o que é isso


Deve ter sido esta:


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jul 2019 às 02:26)

Oh well... 




Deslocamento para Oeste. Não foram detetadas descargas elétricas até ao momento.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jul 2019 às 12:07)

Bom dia\tarde.

Hoje o dia começa diferente, com nuvens. A tarde irá começar também diferente, com nuvens.
O céu esteve\está muito nublado...Bolas! _Assim não dá, né?! (*)_
O vento sopra fraco de S\SSO.
Chuva? Era era, mas não parece. Que caia mas é onde mais falta faz, no interior, no sul, na Amazónia, sei lá.
E a praia, como é que é? Está boa?
Ontem esteve excelente de tarde, com muito boa água a acompanhar, isto na zona de Espinho. Às tantas umas nuvens mais escuras formaram-se para o interior, na direcção da zona da Serra da Freita, mas passado 1 hora já o sol voltava a sorrir e tudo regressou à normalidade. Ah, já disse que esteve boa a praia? O fim de tarde estava muito bom...

*Tactual: 19,9ºC
Hr: 79%
*​Continuação de um excelente início de semana. 

(*) Ahhhh, está aí o malandro, este é o vórtice responsável pelas nuvens sobre o nosso litoral:


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jul 2019 às 22:08)

Boas noites,

Nada de muito relevante a relatar, com a exceção do belíssimo tempo de praia que tem estado por cá nestes últimos dois dias, mesmo sem sol. Maré vazia pela manhã, bandeira verde e a água com uma temperatura absolutamente deliciosa 

TMáx 21,4ºC e Tmín 17,3ºC. TAtual 19,2ºC.

E isto, também foi interessante 




NASA WORLDVIEW


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2019 às 23:16)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Nada de muito relevante a relatar, com a exceção do belíssimo tempo de praia que tem estado por cá nestes últimos dois dias, mesmo sem sol. Maré vazia pela manhã, bandeira verde e a água com uma temperatura absolutamente deliciosa
> 
> ...



Parece que a água vai estar mais deliciosa no Norte do que no Algarve, o IPMA indica 19ºC na 4º feira e 18ºC no Algarve.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Jul 2019 às 23:31)

Boa Noite, aqui está a célula que surgiu no mar esta madrugada.
Começou a desenvolver-se à 0:20h e esteve ativa com trovoada até às 4:30h.
Sinto-me frustado por ter estado esta atividade próxima e por ser de noite,devia ver bem os raios e relâmpagos, caso estivesse céu limpo. Não sei se era o caso de estar céu limpo à noite, pois estava a dormir. 
Hoje desloquei-me até Felgueiras, consumos 4,7L/100kms num carro a gasolina, esperei lá até às 17h mas nada surgiu, hoje foi uma tempestade fronteiriça e localizada. Por exemplo a cidade de Vila Real não teve nada, mas o norte do Distrito de Vila Real teve muita trovoada, o Distrito de Bragança este quase 100% coberto de trovoada e o distrito da Guarda não se portou mal, quase todo coberto.
Onde eu estive na zona de Felgueiras sentia-se bem o vento proveniente das tempestades, quem vive a 5kms a Este do mar, sentiu o vento das tempestades de hoje e o ambiente de elevado CAPE.

Descargas elétricas ocorridas 8/7/2019


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jul 2019 às 10:41)

Bom dia.

Pela madrugada o nevoeiro começou a adensar, mas mal raiou o dia as abertas deixaram o sol brilhar.
Neste momento o céu encontra-se pouco nublado, nuvens altas, e ainda moderada neblina\névoa.
O vento está calmo.
Hoje certamente será um excelente dia de praia. Os miúdos merecem!
Ontem tive uma *Tmáx* de *21,3ºC*. Será que hoje chego lá?

*Tmín: 13,2ºC

Tactual: 21,0ºC
Hr: 81%*​


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jul 2019 às 22:59)

Boas,

Hoje o dia foi notoriamente mais ensolarado e quente, com a máxima a atingir os 23,9ºC. A praia de Matosinhos encheu, parecia o Algarve de outros anos... 
A mínima, curiosamente, desceu em relação a ontem; 16,3ºC. Cá por casa já se nota o aumento da temperatura... 

Amanhã, segundo o IPMA, será o dia mais quente da semana pelo Porto, com 33ºC de máxima previstos. Começa o martírio...  Vamos ver se lá chegamos. Espero que não! 

Por agora céu limpo, 21,4ºC e 86% de HR; uma bela noite de verão.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Jul 2019 às 10:38)

Bom dia,

Sigo com 29.6.ºC máxima até ao momento. Vento fraco de NW 60% de humidade

Mínima tropical 21.5.ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jul 2019 às 10:58)

Bom dia.

Ora na 3ª feira lá atingi os *27,9ºC* de *Tmáx*.
Ontem a *Tmáx* já subiu aos *31,9ºC*. Bem bom para aquecer a casa.  O verão tem andado frio...
O vento também foi a marca de 4ª feira, principalmente pela tarde\fim de tarde.

Hoje lá temos o céu limpo e o vento a soprar fraco.
E já aquece bem...a caminhos dos "trintas e...".

*Tmín: 16,4ºC

Tactual: 30,4ºC
Hr: 46%*​


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Jul 2019 às 15:55)

Boas  Já esteve nos *36.7ºC* por cá, agora com *33.8ºC* e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jul 2019 às 22:08)

Boa noite.

Irra...o litoral a ter temperaturas mais altas do que eu!  Que vergonha. 

Mas é normal e natural nesta altura. Até à entrada de ar marítimo, nortada típica, é assim.
Continuo com céu limpo e vento fraco, que de tarde ainda soprou moderado mas mais fraco do que ontem.
A noite está bem quente. Mas vai baixar dos 20ºC, como é natural e normal para a Chã de Ferreira.

*Tmáx: 33,9ºC

Tactual: 24,6ºC
Hr: 37%*​


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Jul 2019 às 22:38)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Irra...o litoral a ter temperaturas mais altas do que eu!  Que vergonha.
> 
> ...


Pois aqui o "litoral" já vai com a temperatura mais baixa do que aí  Nem de verão a inversão perdoa, não me recordo de uma noite tropical por cá, para meu desgosto porque gosto de noites quentes 
Sigo com *21.9ºC*
Máxima de hoje (e do ano): *36.7ºC*


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jul 2019 às 23:44)

Boas noites,

E por cá hoje a máxima não passou dos 28ºC. Curiosamente ontem bateu nos 31ºC e foi hoje que o dia me custou mais a passar. Amanhã, infelizmente, volta a subir segundo o IPMA... estou zangado pois não era o que diziam há dois dias atrás! 

Mais fresco junto ao mar com o regresso da nortada. Mínima de 19,1ºC e 20,3ºC neste momento. HR nos 86%.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Jul 2019 às 07:29)

Bom dia,

Ontem máxima de *31.6ºC *

Hoje o céu está com bastantes poeiras, sigo com *23.6ºC*. Minima tropical de *22.9ºC*

Vento fraco de ENE, humidade nos *70% *


----------



## guimeixen (12 Jul 2019 às 16:51)

Boa tarde,

À pouco passou aqui por cima alguma virga a seguir para norte e foram visíveis algumas mammatus.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jul 2019 às 18:05)

Bom fim de tarde.

Por cá o céu está muito nublado por nuvens altas e médias.
Está calor, abafado.
O vento sopra fraco de NNE de momento. Mas logo deverá mudar para SO (ou parecido com a o movimento da depressão que ainda está ao largo da costa sul).

*Tmín: 17,0ºC
Tmáx: 31,3ºC

Tactual: 27,7ºC
Hr: 42%
*​Tenham um bom fim de semana.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jul 2019 às 21:54)

Vários raios e relâmpagos de tons amarelados visíveis a SW da zona do Freixo (Porto).


----------



## Snifa (12 Jul 2019 às 22:02)

Confirmo  relâmpagos a SW do Porto


----------



## Stinger (12 Jul 2019 às 22:06)

Relâmpagos em Santa Maria da feira


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jul 2019 às 22:08)

Boas,

Dia "peganhento" pelo Porto hoje, abafadíssimo!  A máxima, no entanto, aqui pelo Porto atlântico não passou dos 28,1ºC. A mínima foi quase tropical; 19,5ºC.
Dentro de casa ainda 27,5ºC  Janelas escancaradas para deixar entrar a brisa fresca que sopra lá fora.

Dizem que é suposto chover durante a madrugada... esperar para ver. Para já a lua brilha num céu sem nuvens. Tatual: 21,4ºC e 82% de HR.

Edit: tenho de ir para a janela, também quero ver os relâmpagos de SMF!


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jul 2019 às 22:20)

Nuvens a chegar de sul a grande velocidade. Num instante a lua já era...

Edit: ronco longínquo agora mesmo.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Jul 2019 às 22:34)

Raios gigantes e roncos a Oeste de Espinho

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Jul 2019 às 22:47)

Dissipou-se? 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ACarvalho (12 Jul 2019 às 23:00)

Há pouco, ao largo de Espinho.




Espinho_20190712_01 by André Carvalho, no Flickr




Espinho_20190712_02 by André Carvalho, no Flickr




Espinho_20190712_03 by André Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Jul 2019 às 23:08)

ACarvalho disse:


> Há pouco, ao largo de Espinho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muito boas fotos, eu cheguei em cima da hora, mas vi alguns raios e relampagos. 

Estou a aguardar este novo desenvolvimento na praia de Espinho






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jul 2019 às 23:08)

ACarvalho disse:


> Há pouco, ao largo de Espinho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantásticas!


----------



## ecobcg (12 Jul 2019 às 23:12)

ACarvalho disse:


> Há pouco, ao largo de Espinho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Belas fotos!


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Jul 2019 às 23:16)

E começou a chover em Espinho. Estava tempo abafado durante o festival de raios mas agora nota-se o cheiro a maresia.


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Jul 2019 às 23:26)

ACarvalho disse:


> Há pouco, ao largo de Espinho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belíssimas 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## pdf (12 Jul 2019 às 23:29)

Continua interessante aqui por Matosinhos. Os roncos aumentaram de volume...

Enviado do meu MI 9 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jul 2019 às 23:36)

Caem uns pingos pelo Porto, o grosso da célula vai passar sobre o mar.
@ACarvalho belíssimos registos!


----------



## Spak (12 Jul 2019 às 23:39)

Muito boas essas fotos!

Enviado do meu Nokia 3310 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Jul 2019 às 23:46)

Trovoada novamente a Oeste de Espinho

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Jul 2019 às 00:25)

Melhor noite deste episódio de calor, sigo com 21 graus  Já me pareceu ver uns raios difusos ao longe.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Jul 2019 às 00:33)

Aqui vai uma foto da noite de trovoada por Espinho.


----------



## Between (13 Jul 2019 às 09:55)

Chove de forma moderada em Amarante, já se ouviram alguns trovões


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jul 2019 às 10:35)

Bom dia,

Vão-se ouvindo alguns trovões. É impressionante que temos poucas trovoadas e quando acabamos por ter, tinha que estar o céu tapado com estas nuvens baixas.

Edit: Depois de escrever isto, fui ver o céu e parece que as nuvens baixas se estão a ir todas!


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jul 2019 às 11:19)

Chuva forte agora!


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Jul 2019 às 11:41)

Por aqui vai ficando mais abafado, mas sempre com tudo a passar ao lado como sempre


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Jul 2019 às 11:49)

Boas,

Vão-se ouvindo uns belos trovões.


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jul 2019 às 12:00)

Forte trovão agora!


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jul 2019 às 12:58)

Belas mammatus no céu neste momento!


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jul 2019 às 16:54)

Dois registos de hoje, um raio e umas mammatus:


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jul 2019 às 17:34)

Grande trovão agora!


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Jul 2019 às 17:34)

Trovão audível agora mesmo.


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jul 2019 às 18:05)

Mais um trovão intenso e longo, devem ser anvil crawlers pois só temos a bigorna das células em dissipação na Galiza aqui em cima.


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jul 2019 às 18:37)

Neste momento chove moderado, 2,3mm acumulados.


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Jul 2019 às 21:12)

Boa noite, mais um evento convectivo, acumulado nos 0mm mais uma vez  De referir que não observei qualquer tipo de trovoada nos arredores, ainda não houve um evento com sinoptica favorável a esta zona...


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Jul 2019 às 23:31)

É o que eu digo, não sei, mas gostava de saber, por parte de alguem qual é a sinóptica favorável a trovoadas aqui na zona do Porto e arredores. Ou tem a ver com a adevecção de massas de ar ou alguma coisa é, pois aqui é tão difícil haver trovoadas e quem é daqui sabe muito bem do que falo. Se Portugal passasse a ser de tempo convectivo, nós aqui na zona do Porto iriamos sofrer e muito. E a realidade está à vista á uns meses atras foi postado aqui uns mapas com a quantidade de raios durante o ano passado e é meia duzia aqui na zona do Porto. É impressionante a gente que aprecia tanto estes eventos e nao haver uma explicação para o que se passa aqui nestes arredores tudo se dissipa aqui.


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Jul 2019 às 01:26)

rfilipeg disse:


> É o que eu digo, não sei, mas gostava de saber, por parte de alguem qual é a sinóptica favorável a trovoadas aqui na zona do Porto e arredores. Ou tem a ver com a adevecção de massas de ar ou alguma coisa é, pois aqui é tão difícil haver trovoadas e quem é daqui sabe muito bem do que falo. Se Portugal passasse a ser de tempo convectivo, nós aqui na zona do Porto iriamos sofrer e muito. E a realidade está à vista á uns meses atras foi postado aqui uns mapas com a quantidade de raios durante o ano passado e é meia duzia aqui na zona do Porto. É impressionante a gente que aprecia tanto estes eventos e nao haver uma explicação para o que se passa aqui nestes arredores tudo se dissipa aqui.


A explicação que encontro é que esta zona sofre muita influência do ar marítimo com o rio Douro a ajudar a conduzir o mesmo para o interior. Além disso a orografia também não favorável, não há planícies nem montanhas altas que pelo que me parece ajuda à convecção. Claro que deve haver mais fatores mas parece-me não haver dúvida que nos distritos adjacentes há células muito mais potentes do que na zona do Porto inclusive à mesma distância do oceano... Desculpem o off-topic.

Sigo com 18 graus.


----------



## vamm (14 Jul 2019 às 15:15)

rfilipeg disse:


> É o que eu digo, não sei, mas gostava de saber, por parte de alguem qual é a sinóptica favorável a trovoadas aqui na zona do Porto e arredores. Ou tem a ver com a adevecção de massas de ar ou alguma coisa é, pois aqui é tão difícil haver trovoadas e quem é daqui sabe muito bem do que falo. Se Portugal passasse a ser de tempo convectivo, nós aqui na zona do Porto iriamos sofrer e muito. E a realidade está à vista á uns meses atras foi postado aqui uns mapas com a quantidade de raios durante o ano passado e é meia duzia aqui na zona do Porto. É impressionante a gente que aprecia tanto estes eventos e nao haver uma explicação para o que se passa aqui nestes arredores tudo se dissipa aqui.


Peço desculpa pelo off-topic, mas respondendo a isso quanto ao sul... na zona de Sines ocorrem muitaaas trovoadas e é junto ao mar, mas tudo plano. A zona de Ourique, Castro Verde, Almodovar e Mértola é sempre certeira! Aí dizem que a causa é o cobre, não sei até que ponto é verdade. Mas existem “spots” onde as trovoadas têm estadia habitual, as razões também nunca percebi bem.


----------



## Iceberg (14 Jul 2019 às 21:54)

rfilipeg disse:


> É o que eu digo, não sei, mas gostava de saber, por parte de alguem qual é a sinóptica favorável a trovoadas aqui na zona do Porto e arredores. Ou tem a ver com a adevecção de massas de ar ou alguma coisa é, pois aqui é tão difícil haver trovoadas e quem é daqui sabe muito bem do que falo. Se Portugal passasse a ser de tempo convectivo, nós aqui na zona do Porto iriamos sofrer e muito. E a realidade está à vista á uns meses atras foi postado aqui uns mapas com a quantidade de raios durante o ano passado e é meia duzia aqui na zona do Porto. É impressionante a gente que aprecia tanto estes eventos e nao haver uma explicação para o que se passa aqui nestes arredores tudo se dissipa aqui.



Existem as trovoadas de verão, provocadas pela interação entre o ar muito aquecido e ar frio em altitudes superiores, que são aquelas que nós gostamos mais (muito convectivas e com alguma severidade, que o diga Mogadouro), e as trovoadas invernais, associadas a depressões e frentes mais ativas. Estas últimas o Porto tem tento como outras regiões ou até mais, por estar na «linha da frente» dessas perturbações atlânticas. Quanto às primeiras, tal como o amigo coldPT disse e bem, o ar marítimo afasta-as ou dissipa-as, sendo aquelas mais frequentes no interior do país.


----------



## Gates (15 Jul 2019 às 00:31)

Trovoada audível em Gaia, junto ao litoral.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jul 2019 às 01:53)

Gates disse:


> Trovoada audível em Gaia, junto ao litoral.



Trovoada não será certamente, pois não existe nenhuma célula nas redondezas.

--

Deixo aqui o pouco que consegui apanhar na noite de dia 12/07. O primeiro registo foi a última descarga que visualizei enquanto estive na Marina do Freixo. Avistei cerca de 15/20 descargas muito interessantes mas como estava dentro do café, não gravei. Depois quando saí começou a chover, altura em que se deu esta dupla descarga (isto pelas 23h25, para SSW).

Os 2 últimos vídeos foram registados já desde casa (Rio Tinto) para NNW, pouco depois da meia-noite.




Cumprimentos.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jul 2019 às 10:40)

Bom dia.

Por cá temos bom sol e algum calor agradável.
Nos dias anteriores a sensação tem sido de frescura durante a noite, e durante o dia tempo abafado, com bastante humidade presente, cujas máximas rondaram os 27-29ºC.
O vento tem sido nota bem marcante no litoral, aqui nestas zonas mais interiores vai aparecendo moderado.

*Tactual: 26,1ºC
Hr: 59%*​


----------



## Snifa (19 Jul 2019 às 20:04)

Boa tarde, 

sem muito para relatar, os dias sucedem-se praticamente iguais com manhãs frescas e húmidas, nubladas, por vezes com nevoeiros bem fechados ( como aconteceu hoje)  tardes com sol e nortada em geral  moderada.

Hoje mínima de *15.7ºc *e máxima de *23.4 ºc* .

Neste momento 19.7ºc , vento NNW 22 Km/h e 77% HR.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Jul 2019 às 17:05)

O dia ontem foi passado pelo Porto e por Gaia, a tarde esteve solarenga e ventosa, mas a partir de certa altura o céu começou a ficar nublado e à noite estava uma grande nevoeirada e tempo relativamente frio


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jul 2019 às 11:38)

Bom dia.

Por aqui o fim de semana foi quente, ainda que de sexta para sábado a nevoeirada tenha entrado por aqui dentro...
Também de sábado para domingo tivemos nevoeiro mas só de madrugada e por pouco tempo.
Ontem tive *30,0ºC* de *Tmáx*, hoje já estou com *29,9ºC*. Acho que vou bater o valor deste domingo. 

A *Hr* é de *51%*. Neste campo, o verão tem sido de humidades relativas acima de anos anteriores, há sempre alguma neblina ainda que muito difusa. As correntes de leste ainda não se fizeram sentir.
Ainda bem, senão já estava tudo a arder cá na nossa faixa atlântica. A chuva de primavera tardia fez crescer bastante a vegetação pelos montes fora.

Boa semana!


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Jul 2019 às 15:53)

Nevoeiro e tempo fresco em Espinho, a 400 metros da praia está sol e céu limpo.


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jul 2019 às 22:35)

Boas noites,

Os dias e as noites sucedem-se com pouco ou nada para relatar há mais de uma semana... mas agora está nevoeiro, pronto, algo de novo! 
Está fresco, 16ºC apenas. HR nos 100%.


----------



## guimeixen (22 Jul 2019 às 22:57)

Boa noite,

Estou neste momento na Apúlia quase a ir para Braga e está nevoeiro e a chuviscar, os carros já estão molhados.


----------



## Snifa (22 Jul 2019 às 23:07)

Não sei de onde isto veio, mas acabou de cair um pequeno aguaceiro nesta zona, sem acumular, mas cheira a terra molhada. No isep acumulou 0.3 mm. Olhando para o céu, foi nuvem que passou ou desenvolveu  aqui por cima, as pingas ainda eram grossas.


----------



## Snifa (22 Jul 2019 às 23:14)

Está explicado

Afinal ainda acumulou 0.2  mm por aqui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Jul 2019 às 00:02)

Boas,


Clarão e ronco audível a SW, embora muito leve.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Jul 2019 às 00:10)

Isto pode originar trovoada a noroeste de Espinho







Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Jul 2019 às 00:13)

Miguel96 disse:


> Isto pode originar trovoada a noroeste de Espinho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Já há relatos no facebook de trovoada no mar, dessas células.


----------



## guimeixen (23 Jul 2019 às 00:16)

Vários relâmpagos para SW!


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Jul 2019 às 00:34)

Tiagolco disse:


> Já há relatos no facebook de trovoada no mar, dessas células.



Se houver fotos manda link por favor


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Jul 2019 às 00:36)

A intensificar-se deixando muitas descargas em Esposende
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (23 Jul 2019 às 00:36)

Que espetáculo, muitos raios e trovões longínquos, já fotografei vários!


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Jul 2019 às 00:39)

Incrível





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Jul 2019 às 00:39)

guimeixen disse:


> Que espetáculo, muitos raios e trovões longínquos, já fotografei vários!


E viva o ARPEGE e AROME! 
Está animado por aí:


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Jul 2019 às 00:40)

Raios brutais a oeste.


----------



## Stinger (23 Jul 2019 às 00:42)

Que sentido estão se a deslocar às células?


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Jul 2019 às 00:44)

Stinger disse:


> Que sentido estão se a deslocar às células?



Deslocamento de Sul para Norte.

Sem alarmismos, mas parece uma supercélula a que está a Oeste de Esposende.


----------



## PauloSR (23 Jul 2019 às 00:46)

Será por isso que inúmeros aviões andam à volta da minha zona?! O flight radar mostra isso mesmo...


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Jul 2019 às 00:50)

Derivado às células que explodiram, os aviões andam às voltas
Devem ser torres de grande desenvolvimento vertical, cogumelos








Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Jul 2019 às 00:54)

As células segundo o lightning maps, deixaram de deitar descargas eletricas, estão em dissipação


----------



## guimeixen (23 Jul 2019 às 01:17)

Miguel96 disse:


> Derivado às células que explodiram, os aviões andam às voltas
> Devem ser torres de grande desenvolvimento vertical, cogumelos
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk



Não deve ser as trovoadas acho eu, pois eu ainda estava à beira da praia (Apúlia) às 23h e estava a nevoeiro e a chuviscar, por isso no Porto talvez esteja também e daí não estarem a aterrar.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jul 2019 às 10:53)

Bom dia.

Por aqui nada de nada. Népia.
Ahhh, por aqui depois do céu com alguma nebulosidade alta pela madrugada, ao raiar do dia veio o nevoeiro. Apenas entrou nas zonas de vale e extremo oeste do Vale do Sousa. Aqui perto está sol.
O vento está fraco.

Ontem a *Tmáx* chegou aos *31,5ºC*. Sensação de calor devido à humidade estar mais alta.

Parece que o verão, aquele verão ideal (ou idealizado) ainda não virá. Teremos nebulosidade baixa, chuviscos e mesmo possibilidade de chuva fraca para 5ª feira no Minho e Douro Litoral pela tarde.
Parece que "*para a semana é que é"!* 

*Tactual: 19,1ºC
Hr: 79%*​


----------



## jonas (23 Jul 2019 às 12:31)

Bom dia,
Hoje está mais fresco e nublado em relação ao dia de ontem.
O vento faz-se notar.


----------



## guimeixen (23 Jul 2019 às 13:31)

Boa tarde,

Acabou por não vir mais instabilidade de madrugada mas com aqueles raios perto da 1h já deu para ficar satisfeito.
De manhã estava tudo tapado pelas nuvens baixas e assim se manteve até ao fim da manhã.
Hoje já está bem mais fresco do que ontem e ainda bem pois a casa já estava a ficar um forno.
Neste momento está a dar sol com o céu com nuvens altas e a visibilidade está terrível.

Deixo aqui um dos registos desta noite. Podem ver mais no tópico que criei aqui.




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## PauloSR (24 Jul 2019 às 00:20)

Boa noite a todos,

Não será o tópico mais indicado, mas relato a segunda noite consecutiva de aviões às voltas da
minha zona, como se pode observar via FlightRadar. A que se deve esta situação?


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jul 2019 às 23:32)

Boa noite.

Por cá mais do mesmo: a noite começou com céu limpo, encobrindo pela madrugada, para a meio da manhã começar a espreitar o sol.
A noite foi fresca e tendencialmente húmida, o dia foi razoavelmente quente e abafado.
Ontem a *Tmáx* foi de *26,6ºC*.

*Hoje
Tmín: 12,3ºC
Tmáx: 26,4ºC

Tactual: 18,9ºC
Hr: 75%
*​*P.S.: nos próximos tempos teremos uma surpresa no que toca a estações no distrito do Porto. Aguardemos pelo desenlace...*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Jul 2019 às 13:23)

Belo dia de inverno pela cidade do porto!
19°c
Chuva

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Jul 2019 às 14:17)

Boa tarde amigos 
Depois desta ausência 
Chuvisco por Gondomar 
20,7°C
87% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (25 Jul 2019 às 21:47)

Boa noite,

por aqui a frente rendeu *3.6 mm*, chuva persistente em geral fraca, mas boa para ser absorvida pelas terras.

Neste momento 18.7ºc , vento WNW 12 Km/h e 92% HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jul 2019 às 12:17)

Bom dia.

Ontem lá tive direito à chuvinha tão apreciada. Mas deixou-me mero *1,0 mm* de *acumulado*. Nada mau, mas nada bem. também. 
O tempo está fresco, fresquinho mas de certo modo agradável.

*Tactual: 20,5ºC
Hr: 69%
*​Como já referi na 4ª feira, há uma novidade nas estações do distrito do Porto: foi adicionada mais uma estação! *Paços de Ferreira conta agora com uma EMA*.
É a mais recente estação do IPMA, foi montada nesta 4ª feira, e já está disponível no seu mapa de estações.
Ver aqui: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/#Paços Ferreira e aqui: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/
Agora Já tenho efectivamente um complemento forte à minha estação, nomeadamente no que diz respeito à *precipitação* (ontem registou 1,1 mm, semelhante à minha).
Também a estação de Luzim-Penafiel poderá voltar a ter os valores de precipitação em breve.

Por outro lado: outras estações serão finalmente intervencionadas e os seus debitómetros serão alvo de uma "upgrade": os sensores estão assentes num tubo redondo, que por essa razão são sujeitos à ressonância por efeito da oscilação harmónica devido ao vento. Isso pode levar ao abanar do sensor mesmo com ventos calmos, e fazendo com que os sensores contabilizem precipitação mesmo em dias secos.

No meu caso não tenho esse problema no pluviómetro, tendo sim no poste do sensor de vento. Para diminuir esta oscilação colei um fio em espiral no 1\3 superior do poste redondo em cima da casa.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jul 2019 às 22:54)

Interessante! Uma nota: a exposição aos quadrantes de NO a NE não é a ideal, é por assim dizer uma solução de compromisso, já que partiu de iniciativa camarária à qual se associou o IPMA.
Como é óbvio vou andar em cima daquilo, intervindo se necessário.
Já hoje verifiquei que a temperatura lá registada foi mais baixa do que aqui em casa - verifiquei tanto o sensor da Oregon como o termómetro de mercúrio, os quais tinham o mesmo valor dentro do abrigo - por isso vai ser interessante acompanhar as inversões daquele local no outono-inverno.
---
Aqui sigo com *16,0ºC* e *Hr* de *75%*.

Bom fim de semana.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2019 às 23:05)

Aristocrata disse:


> Interessante! Uma nota: a exposição aos quadrantes de NO a NE não é a ideal, é por assim dizer uma solução de compromisso, já que partiu de iniciativa camarária à qual se associou o IPMA.
> Como é óbvio vou andar em cima daquilo, intervindo se necessário.
> Já hoje verifiquei que a temperatura lá registada foi mais baixa do que aqui em casa - verifiquei tanto o sensor da Oregon como o termómetro de mercúrio, os quais tinham o mesmo valor dentro do abrigo - por isso vai ser interessante acompanhar as inversões daquele local no outono-inverno.
> ---
> ...



Boas, 

Consegues m dar o local exacto do parque onde está a estação?
Obrigado


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jul 2019 às 23:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Consegues m dar o local exacto do parque onde está a estação?
> Obrigado


https://www.google.pt/maps/place/41...5!1s0x0:0x0!7e2!8m2!3d41.2738097!4d-8.3798742


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2019 às 00:00)

Aristocrata disse:


> https://www.google.pt/maps/place/41°16'25.7"N+8°22'47.6"W/@41.273814,-8.3820627,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m6!3m5!1s0x0:0x0!7e2!8m2!3d41.2738097!4d-8.3798742



Obrigado.
Assim já consigo perceber melhor a inversão daquele sítio, a coisa promete!
Rio Ferreira a injectar muito ar frio para a zona da estação.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Jul 2019 às 07:53)

Bom dia!
Chuva fraca 16°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Jul 2019 às 14:33)

Boa tarde 
Madrugadas e manhã de chuva fraca 
Acumulado de 1,0 mm
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Temperatura atual de 24,1°C
72% hr


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jul 2019 às 23:23)

Boa noite.

Por cá tivemos alguma chuva fraca a moderada de madrugada, fraca de manhã e chuviscadas pela tarde.
O acumulado está nos 4,3 mm. É uma regazita interessante, pela forma como caiu e pelo dia que permitiu manter a humidade nos solos. Tudo o que caiu foi aproveitado. 
Continua é algo fresco por cá.

*Tactual: 15,8ºC
Hr: 84%
*​


jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado.
> Assim já consigo perceber melhor a inversão daquele sítio, a coisa promete!
> Rio Ferreira a injectar muito ar frio para a zona da estação.


Penso que será interessante, mas se fosse 50 metros mais para sul seria ainda melhor para as inversões.
Aqui em casa estou rodeado de alguma vegetação e de casas, não posso fugir a isso. Perto, a cerca de 200-300 metros, passa o rio Eiriz, afluente do rio Ferreira a 1 km daqui. Tenho boas inversões mas potencialmente poderia ter ainda mais...Vai ser interessante comparar as duas estações - nas mínimas as diferenças podem ser de 1 a 2ºC no outono-inverno.
---

Bom domingo


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jul 2019 às 00:47)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Por cá tivemos alguma chuva fraca a moderada de madrugada, fraca de manhã e chuviscadas pela tarde.
> O acumulado está nos 4,3 mm. É uma regazita interessante, pela forma como caiu e pelo dia que permitiu manter a humidade nos solos. Tudo o que caiu foi aproveitado.
> ...




Sim, a sul sempre estaria mais junto à linha de água e aí seria o potencial máximo da inversão. Contudo, por aquilo que vi a diferença de cota entre a estação e o rio até é reduzida, o que faz com que a camada de inversão invada bem o local da estação. Já parei, desculpem offtopic.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jul 2019 às 22:36)

Boa noite.

Por aqui o dia começou com céu despejado, bem primaveril. 
Pela tarde apareceu o vento, tornando algo desagradável o fim da tarde.
Deixo aqui os registo de temperatura da minha estação vs EMA de Paços de Ferreira; os valores da EMA são provisórios (horários).

*Tmín: 14,0ºC Vs 9,9ºC
Tmáx: 25,2ºC Vs 21,4ºC

(22.30 Vs 21h na EMA)
Tactual: 15,3ºC Vs 14,1ºC 
Hr: 68% Vs 63%
*​Isto vai ser interessante observar como 2 estações próximas se comportam - volto a referir que na temperatura vou usando o termómetro de mercúrio e abrigo oficiais para comparar com o sensor da Oregon, os quais estão sempre muito próximos ou iguais (décimas).

Boa semana.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Jul 2019 às 11:12)

Bom dia!
Por aqui continua um verão muito tímido se é que se pode chamar de verão!
Sigo com 20°c

Espero que agosto seja um bom mês para fazer Praia!!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (31 Jul 2019 às 20:07)

Aristocrata disse:


> Isto vai ser interessante observar como 2 estações próximas se comportam - volto a referir que na temperatura vou usando o termómetro de mercúrio e abrigo oficiais para comparar com o sensor da Oregon, os quais estão sempre muito próximos ou iguais (décimas).



Estação interessante a nova EMA  do IPMA em Paços de Ferreira, hoje de manhã era a mais fria de Portugal Continental com uns fresquinhos *6.6ºc* em pleno Verão, isto já mostra bem o potencial do local 

Imagino em pleno Inverno, nas noites de inversão com céu limpo e vento fraco. 







Por aqui dia  com algumas nuvens altas,  manhã fresca, mínima de *13.4ºc* , a máxima foi um pouco mais alta que ontem com *26.1ºc* .

Neste momento 23.0ºc vento NNW 13Km/h e 64% HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jul 2019 às 22:19)

Boa noite.



Snifa disse:


> Estação interessante a nova EMA  do IPMA em Paços de Ferreira, hoje de manhã era a mais fria de Portugal Continental com uns fresquinhos *6.6ºc* em pleno Verão, isto já mostra bem o potencial do local.
> Imagino em pleno Inverno, nas noites de inversão com céu limpo e vento fraco.


Até eu já desconfio dos valores da nova EMA.
É uma diferença assinalável em relação à minha.
Mesmo considerando que estou numa zona rural "urbanizada, com casas ao redor e com bastante vegetação por perto, são 2-3ºC de diferença, a uma distância em linha reta de cerca de 1,5 km aproximadamente.
A EMA está mais liberta de casas e vegetação, isso é certo, e fica mais perto do rio Ferreira do que a minha do rio Eiriz.
Ainda hoje tive uma *Tmáx* de *27,7ºC* e a *EMA*  teve *24,4ºC* na horária - Curiosidade: atingida às 18h.
---

Bem, hoje tivemos o sol escondido pelas nuvens altas, mas ao fim da tarde já o céu estava quase limpo.
O vento pela tarde soprou por vezes moderado com alguma rajadas.

*Tactual: 19,2ºC
Hr: 50%*​


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Jul 2019 às 22:25)

Tive por Aveiro e arredores uns dias, o tempo foi praticamente sempre abaixo dos 25ºC, mínimas não muito frias e céu geralmente nublado.

Sábado de manhã choveu, pela tarde teve maior abertas antes do pôr do sol (Passadiços de Aveiro):






Domingo ainda deu para ir apanhar sol à praia, céu quase limpo à tarde, temperatura da água devia rondar os 15ºC e vento moderado.

Na segunda-feira, dia de ir ver as dunas de S. Jacinto, céu também limpo à beira mar e pouco nublado no interior: (Canal de Aveiro, Passadiço das Dunas) :











Na terça-feira, salto aos passadiços do Paiva, paisagem fenomenal mesmo... grande pérola o rio. Apanhei um dia excelente:~






Toda a paisagem dos arredores de Arouca é mesmo de cortar a respiração. Pena estar claramente dominada por eucalipto.
De salientar também que acho Lisboa mais ventosa que Aveiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2019 às 10:27)

Como já aqui foi falado, a nova EMA de Paços de Ferreira tem grande potencial, ontem registou mínima de 6,1 graus.


----------

